# Would you recommend buying OBC Va beach Summer Unit resale?



## natarajanv (Oct 26, 2017)

I have an opportunity to buy a Ocean beach club resale Summer unit . Now that Diamond owns it, I am hesitant. I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 26, 2017)

What week and would you use it yourself most years?  I would be more hesitant too but would probably go for it if you think you would use it yourself most years.


----------



## natarajanv (Oct 26, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> What week and would you use it yourself most years?  I would be more hesitant too but would probably go for it if you think you would use it yourself most years.



Week 26/27.

Do you know what the MF is for 2 BR? We would probably use it for 3 or 4 years, and might rent it out after that.


----------



## silentg (Oct 26, 2017)

That’s a great week!


----------



## donnaval (Oct 26, 2017)

Is it a unit with a guaranteed view?  I would not want a "city view" unit - but if you don't mind not having a balcony or a view, you might not care so much.


----------



## airis2001 (Oct 26, 2017)

Maintenance fees went up sharply last year, to just over $1000. The fees for 2018, due this year went up around $15, so not much at all.


----------

